# Boxing Exercise Workout Tapes?



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 9, 2006)

Boxing Exercise Workout Tapes? I used to do "Aerobox" by Michale Olijade and Kathy Smith. It was a great workout and, because it was run by a real professional boxer, the moves were authentic and had no sloppiness. Anyone else have a good experience with Boxing workout tapes? BTW, I'm only speaking about "real boxing" and not aerobics workouts that throw in a few jabs and crosses but the instructor doesn't even keep their guard up or use a real stance.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 10, 2006)

http://store.titleboxing.com/video-tapes---books.html

There is a link to some boxing workout and instructional videos, but I have never watched them.  I am hoping someone replies to this thread.  I would like to know of any good ones out there.

AoG


----------

